# How much are you reeling?



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

I'm curious how large the lawns are of the guys who use a reel lawn mower. I have 12,000 sq ft of hill but would love to put a reel on it. Just not sure if its to much.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm doing 7500 sq/ft with a 22" and takes me about 45-60 minutes to mow. I think with 12,000 you are pushing the limits of a 26" reel mower and are flirting with Triplex territory depending on how your lot is laid out.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

I have 10k and would never go back now.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I reel mow just under 12k sf of bermuda using a GM1000. It takes me about 90 minutes to do double-wide stripes including string trimming. I can get it down to close to an hour with just singles but I can't mow straight enough for single stripes. ardon:


----------



## BentleyCooper (Jun 15, 2020)

27k total to cut. about 7k is on a steep hill, so only reel mowing about 20k. using a 260c JD and a 3 gang reel pulling behind the golf cart


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I have about 6k total currently.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

I reel mow about 30k with triplex style JD and it's still lot of working keeping up.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I double cut 9k sq ft. with either a California Trimmer or a Toro GM1000. I thought about doing my backyard for the exercise but I would destroy the reels with the mulch and toys the dog leaves around the yard.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

6000 sq ft with a GM1600. Doesn't take too long obviously and I usually double cut.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

17k sq ft with a TruCut C27. Takes an hour and a half. Anybody got a nice triplex they want to sell cheap?


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

I have 13.5k in the backyard and 3.2k in the front. I hoped to reel it all, but w a 20" cali I don't have the time. 
I reel the front an maybe 2000 of the back. Takes about 35min


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

~26k total. 12k front and 14k back. Last year I only did the front, gonna do both this year. Takes me about 2 hours and during heavy growth I do 3 times a week. GM 1600. Want a triplex though.


----------



## Guymauve (Jan 4, 2020)

6 hours a week. Respect


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Philly_Gunner said:


> ~26k total. 12k front and 14k back. Last year I only did the front, gonna do both this year. Takes me about 2 hours and during heavy growth I do 3 times a week. GM 1600. Want a triplex though.


OMG


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

2 acres. Try to add more every year.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

What is this mysterious "double cut" you all speak of?
Cut in the same direction twice? As in each stripe gets two passes?


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

I think I have roughly 5500sqft and I manual reel mow. Last season at 3/4" using PGR. It was 8k but I got a pool which took up some of my yard, lol


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

JayGo said:


> What is this mysterious "double cut" you all speak of?
> Cut in the same direction twice? As in each stripe gets two passes?


My definition of a double-cut is two cuts in different directions. For the few times I do it, I offset my angle by 45 degrees. I almost always do a double-wide stripe which is a little different. You make 3 passes for every two widths of the mower. It makes the stripes twice as fat and allows you to go back over the old stripes to straighten them out. It takes 50% more time while a double cut is 100% more time.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> > ~26k total. 12k front and 14k back. Last year I only did the front, gonna do both this year. Takes me about 2 hours and during heavy growth I do 3 times a week. GM 1600. Want a triplex though.
> ...


😂. Keeps these old legs in shape. I'm averaging 9 miles per mow.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Guymauve said:


> 6 hours a week. Respect


Thanks! 💪🏻


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> JayGo said:
> 
> 
> > What is this mysterious "double cut" you all speak of?
> ...


Just thought I'd circle back around on this one...
The next mow after I read this, I decided to give it a go.
I went with the "two passes on each pass" to help with the stripe burn in. What I learned is that while the stripes do come out a bit more, what I learned is that I could clean up the edges of each stripe.
It's also interesting how there is still some grass to cut.

I like it. Will continue. Thinking about trying double-wide stripes for the first time ever tomorrow.


----------



## Blake_DFWlawn (May 9, 2021)

I'm mowing about 12k with a 20" cali. Takes about an hour and 15. 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Krs1 (Apr 2, 2020)

250 sqft about 15 minutes to cut, trim and blow. I count it in beers though, I have a 2 beer lawn.


----------



## Jsnow385 (Sep 20, 2019)

I am doing about 9k with my swardman, I cant get the back yard smooth enough yet to get the reel on it. hopefully this years topdress gets it good enough.


----------



## OKC Lush (May 20, 2020)

I'm mowing 16k bermuda at 0.75" with my 22" Swardman Edwin 2.1, currently twice a week. It takes me 90 minutes in mowing time, but i feel that I walk pretty fast. This is my first year with a reel so I'm not sure if I'll need to slow my pace once the grass thickens up -- hopefully not.


----------



## tnbison (Jun 2, 2017)

About 36k SF of grass. Hoping to have the triplex up and running in the next few weeks. Currently at 1" with my rotary


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

5-6k with my reel. The other 28-29k is with the zero turn. The goal is to be at about 10-12k reel in a couple years


----------

